# Xylitol in Virbac's C.E.T. Aquadent Water Additive?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, xylitol is the ingredient that is bad for dogs. This really surprises me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If used in the correct proportions, it is safe- per my vet. That is why there is explicit directions on how to mix the CET with water.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> If used in the correct proportions, it is safe- per my vet. That is why there is explicit directions on how to mix the CET with water.


I'm just surprised because many pet owners will just dump it into the water and not bother to measure or guesstimate. When I went in for a nutritional analysis for my own diet, my nutritionist asked me to guess at 2 tablespoons....I grossly overestimated the correct amount. What if someone just orders this stuff off the internet and doesn't know that it needs to be precise because they didn't bother to read the directions?

I have a Pet Fountain so precise measurement of 2 teaspoons per quart will be extremely difficult. I guess I need to find a safe alternative given I just fill up the water reservoir daily and sometimes it's not completely empty.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Lord, even the xylitol in a few sticks of sugar free gum has been fatal. How would they account for the fact of different sized dogs drinking from the same water.... and since every dog drinks at a different rate, how could you actually KNOW what type of dose they're getting? I would never use anything with even a whiff of zylitol. There are other alternatives. We've had good results with the Petzlife products... both gel and spray.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Good Lord, even the xylitol in a few sticks of sugar free gum has been fatal. How would they account for the fact of different sized dogs drinking from the same water.... and since every dog drinks at a different rate, how could you actually KNOW what type of dose they're getting? I would never use anything with even a whiff of zylitol. There are other alternatives. We've had good results with the Petzlife products... both gel and spray.


Unfortunately Petzlife products have grain alcohol in them (Ingredients:100% all natural distilled water, grain alcohol, wild salmon oil, xanthan gum, peppermint oil, grapefruit seed extract, grape seed extract, rosemary oil thyme oil, neem oil). Our vet nixed Petzlife for Toby, so I'm looking for an alcohol free product. I think I found something at KV Supply called Plaque and Tartar Control--I'm still checking it and may order a gallon of it for $25?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you looked at Biotene for dogs...
The are a respected supplier of human grade oral rinses/gels etc.


Dental Additives for Dogs - Biotene Veterinarian Drinking Water Additive (4 fl oz)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

holy crap, I am totally shocked. Why take a chance with something that toxic to dogs?
Scary.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> holy crap, I am totally shocked. Why take a chance with something that toxic to dogs?
> Scary.


Exactly! I am extremely disappointed a company like Virbac would even include this ingredient in anythinig offered to the public, knowing the risk it might be used improperly. This is an over the counter product so people can buy it without a vet's knowledge. 

Virbac is even providing gift samples for distribution to the public. I got a package of this in a doggie bag given to us at a dog related event. My vet doesn't carry it (for good reason it seems!).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Have you looked at Biotene for dogs...
> The are a respected supplier of human grade oral rinses/gels etc.
> 
> 
> Dental Additives for Dogs - Biotene Veterinarian Drinking Water Additive (4 fl oz)


Thanks, I looked it up and here are its ingredients:
Glycerine, Sorbitol, Purified Water, Propylene Glycol, Potassium Sorbate, Rosemary Extract, Sodium Chloride, ZincChloride, Lysozyme, Lactoferrin, Lactoperoxidase, Glucose Oxidase, Potassium Thiocyanate, Mutanase, dextranase

The only one that concerns me is sorbitol...I can't have sorbitol myself because it affects my stomach adversely. I looked it up and found an answer on affect on dogs at the ASPCA website:
_"Sorbitol is a plant-based sugar alcohol that’s used as a sweetener in many products, including sugar-free foods, laxatives and other medications. Due to its laxative capabilities, loose stools or diarrhea can occur if consumed in large doses. However, the amount of sorbitol in pet toothpaste used for brushing your pooch’s teeth is not likely to be an issue._"

The description of this product states it has no alcohol in it but sorbitol is a sugar alcohol... that advertising claim is somewhat misleading.

Propylene glycol is a solvent and at flrst blush was concerning; however, a quick check of Google finds the FDA allows it as safe as a food additive.

I think I'll visit with my vet about this product.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

We don't carry that particular C.E.T. product either (because of the xylitol) and we threw away all the samples they sent us. For our oral hygiene solution, we use Oxyfresh. The ingredients are 
Deionized Water (Aqua), Oxygene® (Stabilized Chlorine Dioxide), Zinc Acetate, Sodium Citrate, Chlorophyllin-Copper Complex, Sodium Benzoate, Sodium Hydroxide, Citric Acid. Personally, I'm not sure how well any of these water additive products are, but at least I want one that I *know* isn't going to cause harm.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

FWIW I was given a sample bottle to try after Lexi's dental and have used it since then... I mix up a fresh gallon each day with our fluoridated city tap-water.
None of the three had any digestive upset....my cat drinks from the same water source and she has been fine too. Certainly doesnt mean some dogs/cats wouldn't have problems, but mine have been fine.
But must say I dont 'see' much change either...
My plan it to continue for until their spring well-care visit and then review with my vet and then make a decision as to continue or stop using the product.

I have been satisfied using biotene for mouth dryness for Sjogrens...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> We don't carry that particular C.E.T. product either (because of the xylitol) and we threw away all the samples they sent us. For our oral hygiene solution, we use Oxyfresh. The ingredients are
> Deionized Water (Aqua), Oxygene® (Stabilized Chlorine Dioxide), Zinc Acetate, Sodium Citrate, Chlorophyllin-Copper Complex, Sodium Benzoate, Sodium Hydroxide, Citric Acid. Personally, I'm not sure how well any of these water additive products are, but at least I want one that I *know* isn't going to cause harm.


Thank you, I will try to get some Oxyfresh because those ingredients "seem" less harmful and more innocuous than some of the other ingredients I've seen. 

Now I need to go read the food labels on Toby's kibble. I've taken great care to get all sorts of chemicals and artificial things out of my own diet and Toby deserves that too!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> FWIW I was given a sample bottle to try after Lexi's dental and have used it since then... I mix up a fresh gallon each day with our fluoridated city tap-water.
> None of the three had any digestive upset....my cat drinks from the same water source and she has been fine too. Certainly doesnt mean some dogs/cats wouldn't have problems, but mine have been fine.
> But must say I dont 'see' much change either...
> My plan it to continue for until their spring well-care visit and then review with my vet and then make a decision as to continue or stop using the product.
> ...


I'm beginning to think Toby needs to learn tolerance of the toothbrush...that's what started me down the path of a drinking water additive because he doesn't stand for a brush in his mouth! It is interesting you haven't seen much change. My concern is that when they drink these chemicals more gets into their system, whereas if it's more topical, less gets put directly into the body (just what is swallowed or absorbed by the gums/mouth). 

My dental hygenist gave me some Biotin toothpaste and mouthwash to try and I didn't like the taste, though it is supposed to be good for dry mouth.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> If used in the correct proportions, it is safe- per my vet. That is why there is explicit directions on how to mix the CET with water.


 I can't believe slowly poisoning your dog is safe. Poisons accumulate in the organs of animals and humans and cause damage in the future. I would never knowingly give my dog something that could kill him - regardless - how 'safe' it is.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

IMHO there is no escaping friction to remove tarter...in a human mouth or dogs mouth.  Be it a toothbrush, a washcloth or chicken backs...
Unless you are brushing with just plain distilled water and not using a toothpaste...then they are swallowing chemicals...not sure if there is any difference between chemicals like a toothpaste or gel applied at the gum line versus water additives....the additives only work by swishing over the tarter as they drink - small doses applied frequently and consistently versus brushing which is easier to forget and sometimes harder to apply. From what Ive read, water additives dont work from the inside out - they work by weakening the tarter so that it flakes off more easily. <please correct me if Im mistaken>

Im in the not all chemicals are created equal camp...I beleive that some chemicals can actually enhance health. I give my dogs fluoridated tap water....use monthly flea treatment and wormers. They are bathed nearly every week...Liberty & Lexi takes chemicals daily for joint health...
Like everything in life....I do my best to weigh the pros and cons with the info I have...then get about the business of living & loving... 





Dallas Gold said:


> I'm beginning to think Toby needs to learn tolerance of the toothbrush...that's what started me down the path of a drinking water additive because he doesn't stand for a brush in his mouth! It is interesting you haven't seen much change. My concern is that when they drink these chemicals more gets into their system, whereas if it's more topical, less gets put directly into the body (just what is swallowed or absorbed by the gums/mouth).
> 
> My dental hygenist gave me some Biotin toothpaste and mouthwash to try and I didn't like the taste, though it is supposed to be good for dry mouth.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> IMHO there is no escaping friction to remove tarter...in a human mouth or dogs mouth.  Be it a toothbrush, a washcloth or chicken backs...
> Unless you are brushing with just plain distilled water and not using a toothpaste...then they are swallowing chemicals...not sure if there is any difference between chemicals like a toothpaste or gel applied at the gum line versus water additives....the additives only work by swishing over the tarter as they drink - small doses applied frequently and consistently versus brushing which is easier to forget and sometimes harder to apply. From what Ive read, water additives dont work from the inside out - they work by weakening the tarter so that it flakes off more easily. <please correct me if Im mistaken>
> 
> Im in the not all chemicals are created equal camp...I beleive that some chemicals can actually enhance health. I give my dogs fluoridated tap water....use monthly flea treatment and wormers. They are bathed nearly every week...Liberty & Lexi takes chemicals daily for joint health...
> Like everything in life....I do my best to weigh the pros and cons with the info I have...then get about the business of living & loving...


No the water additives don't work from the inside out, but they do swallow a lot more if it's in their drinking water 24/7, than say, if their teeth are brushed. I'm just not into giving my dog doses of certain chemicals that cause digestive issues, soft stools (sorbitol, grain alcohols), or death (xylitol) if more of it is ingested than if applied topically. I learned the hard way about artificial sweeteners in my own body and it affected my health adversely until I eliminated them. I want to be more careful with my own dog in case some of these "safe" additives affect him the same way. He is hypertensive now, and most likely all the sodiums, chlorides and salts added in as flavor enhancers and preservatives in his diet contribute to the issue.


----------



## klo (Jun 19, 2020)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm just surprised because many pet owners will just dump it into the water and not bother to measure or guesstimate. When I went in for a nutritional analysis for my own diet, my nutritionist asked me to guess at 2 tablespoons....I grossly overestimated the correct amount. What if someone just orders this stuff off the internet and doesn't know that it needs to be precise because they didn't bother to read the directions?
> 
> I have a Pet Fountain so precise measurement of 2 teaspoons per quart will be extremely difficult. I guess I need to find a safe alternative given I just fill up the water reservoir daily and sometimes it's not completely empty.


No offense intended but topping up the water without a compete change out is quite gross & definitely NOT recommended. Dogs harbor a lot of oral bacteria & require FRESH water each day. Filters only do som much & imagine whats getting trapped in the pump & tubing...gross 🤢


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I see this is an old thread brought back to life but you would never get me to use something that clearly is unsafe for a dog like xylitol. Long term exposure in low doses is what I would question.

That's like giving something with BHA, BHT or ethoxyquin. There only preservatives you should be in anything you give to you pets are citric acid and Maine mixed tocopherols (vitamin E) the others I listed are used as a preservatives but are considered potential carcinogens. I don't care how little is in something, I would even consider it. This goes the same for xylitol


----------

